# Tool Post Grinder on AXA QCTP



## 8ntsane (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is another use for those QCTP boring bar holder. This holder I modded to fit my cable driven Foredom die grinder. I bored the holder to 1 inch ID, used a slitting saw down the length, and drilled and tapped a hole for the pinch bolt.
Set her up, lock the setting on centre, and its allways on centre when ever I need it.

Just another tool thats seldom used, but when I need it, its ready.







Paul


----------

